# Staurogyne repens growing too tall



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

That is a Beautiful tank. I read staurogyne repens grows leggy when theres not enough light. Which I am not sure its correct. Because I have some completely shadowed by other plants, that have compact growth. Then I have a couple stauro repens in my carpet with decent light, that look leggy. Curious to see what others say as well.


----------



## adriandj (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi, i recently planted repens as well and I think the trick is to trim the tops and replant the trimmed tops again. I followed the video from tropica and it worked keeping my repens short. See link below:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broutilde (Nov 30, 2018)

adriandj said:


> Hi, i recently planted repens as well and I think the trick is to trim the tops and replant the trimmed tops again. I followed the video from tropica and it worked keeping my repens short. See link below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, that's what I have been doing but even though I replanted the clippings, my s. Repens is still very elongated. Now when I cut it short it looks quite ugly as it only has one or two leaves left.


----------



## pucksr (Jan 27, 2011)

I have had s. Repens and a variant(porto vehlo) in a few tanks. I can't figure out what makes it carpet either.

In my high tech tank with an absurd amount of light, ferts, co2 injection, etc it got leggy. In a little nano aquastyle with stock lighting and sand, it got bushy.

In another "low tech" tank with lower light, it got leggy again

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broutilde (Nov 30, 2018)

pucksr said:


> I have had s. Repens and a variant(porto vehlo) in a few tanks. I can't figure out what makes it carpet either.
> 
> In my high tech tank with an absurd amount of light, ferts, co2 injection, etc it got leggy. In a little nano aquastyle with stock lighting and sand, it got bushy.
> 
> ...


Welp I guess it just depends on its mood 😕


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

In my experience, S. Repens does better with lean nutrients. I couldn't figure out why it grew so much better in my work tank until I recognized how much less macros I dosed there. Slowly brining dosing down in other tanks at home made a significant change for me (in many species actually).


----------



## JCombra (Oct 11, 2018)

I had S.R. in two of my high tech tanks and it grew fantastic. It carpeted nice, stayed low if I kept on it, and was a beautiful bright green. The only problem I had with it was it seems to 'max' out after a while.... I kept having to uproot the whole carpet and replant small portions of it so it had room to 'grow' again. I ended up ripping it all out and replacing it with Pogostemon Helferi which is much better ,IMO, once it gets settled in..... Same benefits, a low, bright green carpet that pretty much maintains itself.....

J


----------

